# edit



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

edit


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: Now at an even 20- new additions*

They're gorgeous!


----------



## Skitza (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Now at an even 20- new additions*

OMGsh they are adorable!


----------



## mells-bells (May 17, 2008)

*Re: Fade & Frisky- now at an even 20 at Casa de la Rata*

Cuties!


----------



## strangeduck (Jun 1, 2008)

*Re: Fade & Frisky- now at an even 20 at Casa de la Rata*

Too cute. I really love the agouti girl's little white paws...to die for.


----------



## kaylaface (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: Fade & Frisky- now at an even 20 at Casa de la Rata*

omg! They are so adorable!


----------



## sourat (May 9, 2008)

*Re: Fade & Frisky- now at an even 20 at Casa de la Rata*

They're sooo friggin' adorable!! I just want to pick them up and spoil them! 
What made you choose those names?


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: Fade & Frisky- now at an even 20 at Casa de la Rata*

edit


----------



## ~AquaMerina~ (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Fade & Frisky- now at an even 20 at Casa de la Rata*

Aww!! I love them. They are so cute. I love their names


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: Fade & Frisky- now at an even 20 at Casa de la Rata*

baby rats shouldn't look so cute. (GGMR)


----------



## naturegirl (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: Fade & Frisky- now at an even 20 at Casa de la Rata*

aww i love the second pic of frisky<3
im in love

(steals and books it XD )


----------



## dragonegg (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Fade & Frisky- now at an even 20 at Casa de la Rata*

Those rats are the cute!!!!!!!!  I love the pic were they are so sleepy!!


----------

